# Hymer breaking on fleabay



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Just spotted this on fleabay:
Item no. 260156486242
A tag axle Hymer, 1993, breaking for spares. Anyone need any bits and pieces ? I can't say I have seen many motorhomes being broken like this before!
Needless to say, I have no connection with the seller-just thought it was worth knowing about.


----------

